# Where to get Free online CME / CEU credits (EMT-B)



## Scott.GATESEMS.CHILIFIRE (Feb 23, 2010)

I was hoping i could pull form the knowledge and experience out there to help me and others find websites that offer free cme classes / credits. my card is up for renewal 4/2010 and just started running with an amb. agency again. i'm kinda behind the 8-Ball here so any help would be appreciated


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 23, 2010)

You have your National Registry, I take it?  So you need a core plus 48 credits in the next two months?

The FEMA ICS courses are online and free.  But you need a big block of hours.  You might want to look at some local classroom classes.


----------



## Scott.GATESEMS.CHILIFIRE (Feb 23, 2010)

No NREMT im a nys EMT-b that nees his 48 by febuary or so of 2011


----------

